# Yet more cameras - Yashica A, Kodak oldies, etc.



## alexkerhead (Feb 10, 2008)

The last few days have been fruitful camera-wise.

Again, sorry for the low quality images, new digicam coming soon.
Here they are. 

Agfa Ansco













Kodak 35











Kodak 3A - 1920s. Gorgeous Camera
















1920s Kodak Autographic Jr. Folder - Needs Work, but gorgeous nonetheless










Kodak Super 27 Brownie 











Polaroid 80A and 80 - These are neat, the 80A needs a good cleaning, but both look nice











Kodak Reflex - Sexy










Now, my favorite, perfect condition Yashica A Model


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 10, 2008)

looks like a bunch of interesting cameras


----------



## alexkerhead (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Coldow91.

I love old cameras, don't really know why, but I find them absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jonas C (Feb 12, 2008)

Gorgeous 3A!  They are very nice cameras and your 1A Autographic Jr suffers from that common malady that so many do of missing leather on the metal portions of the front.


----------



## alexkerhead (Feb 13, 2008)

Jonas C said:


> Gorgeous 3A!  They are very nice cameras and your 1A Autographic Jr suffers from that common malady that so many do of missing leather on the metal portions of the front.




Thanks Jonas!
I am considering buying some thin leather from a local supplier. He only has it in a lighter brown, but anything might do the camera more justice than the broken and peeled leatherette. It will be a pain to cut it right, as the old stuff is gone, I cannot use a template. Might be fun though. I am lucky the "Kodak" logo isn't ruined like I see on some of them.


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 2C dated 1918 that looks a bit like it.  I think I need to ducst off my little collection and share them...like you, I don't know why, but I love these old things.  Thanks God for eBay, right?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Thanks Jonas!
> I am considering buying some thin leather from a local supplier. He only has it in a lighter brown, but anything might do the camera more justice than the broken and peeled leatherette. It will be a pain to cut it right, as the old stuff is gone, I cannot use a template. Might be fun though. I am lucky the "Kodak" logo isn't ruined like I see on some of them.


 
Don't go with the leather, try some of the book binding material. You can get that in any on-line book binder's supply store. If you must go with leather though, I suggest you visit the http://www.cameraleather.com and choose some of their products. They are self adhesive.

As for template, it's really easy. Get a roll of masking tape (wide is better) and start applying it in patches all over the camera until you cover it all. Don't cover any film windows but do get as close as you can to them (to the edge). Then take a very sharp exacto knife and cut around the perimeter of the camera's edges. Voila! You just created a template. Now, very carefully peel it off and apply it on the non sticky (or the shiny leathery) part of the cover replacement. Cut slowly and with lots of patience using very sharp scissors and/or exacto knives. Peel, apply to the camera.


----------

